# Hello from Anchorage



## granterino (Mar 19, 2011)

A friend put a hive at my place last year got to help out now i'm hooked. This will be my first year on my own. I can honestly say im addicted to bee's can't get enough information. Great web site.


----------



## scdw43 (Aug 14, 2008)

Welkcome to Beesource.


----------



## AmericasBeekeeper (Jan 24, 2010)

Welcome!


----------



## cheezer32 (Feb 3, 2009)

Welcome! I live in Ohio now, but was born in anchorage at the air force base.


----------



## winevines (Apr 7, 2007)

granterino said:


> A friend put a hive at my place last year got to help out now i'm hooked. This will be my first year on my own. I can honestly say im addicted to bee's can't get enough information. Great web site.


Welcome. I will be in Anchorage in mid April for a meeting... probably too cold for checking out bees, but maybe?


----------



## Risky Beesness (Dec 29, 2010)

I lived in Anchorage for a while in the 70's , not military related. Got my appreciation for hiking and backpacking while there and has stuck with me ever since. Still have my 1st backpack (Kelty frame pack) I purchased while there. Welcome.


----------



## toekneepea (Jul 7, 2010)

Alaska is one of my favorite places on Earth. God's Country up there.

Anchorage is a great city, and I can't wait to get back up there.

Welcome to Beesource.

TP


----------



## MDS (Jan 9, 2011)

Welcome fellow addict! My name is Mark and I'm a beeholic, or something like that.


----------



## BGhoney (Sep 26, 2007)

Welcome, let us know how it goes with the 23 hours of sunlight. I heard you can get a good haul of honey


----------



## Specialkayme (Sep 4, 2005)

Welcome to the site!


----------



## Rohe Bee Ranch (Feb 12, 2008)

Welcome!
I miss Alaska. Wonderful place.
There are beekeeping associations up there that will give you lots of info and will help you out.


----------

